# Car hire UK?



## Earnie (Nov 3, 2010)

Trawling the internet as usual looking for car hire from Gatwick for 9 days, any ideas anyone?
The main ones like Europcar, Alamo etc dead expensive.


----------



## Joppa (Sep 7, 2009)

Earnie said:


> Trawling the internet as usual looking for car hire from Gatwick for 9 days, any ideas anyone?
> The main ones like Europcar, Alamo etc dead expensive.


I have always had good deals with Gatwick Airport Car Hire - Enterprise Rent-A-Car. November or December (outside Christmas) hire for 7 days starts from around £130. Christmas/New Year period would be around double. They have a rather large excess, but you can buy a separate excess insurance from http://www.icarhireinsurance.com/ and Car Hire Insurance | Car Rental Excess Insurance cheaply.


----------

